# The Cloak and Dagger Compendium



## Slingshot Collective (Oct 12, 2016)

Slingshot Collective submitted a new file to the StP library:

The Cloak and Dagger Compendium - Issue #2: Lockpicking



> At long last the second issue of _Cloak & Dagger_ is finished! This edition contains basic, intermediate, and advanced information for the bypassing and picking of warded locks, pin-tumbler and wafer-tumbler locks, and tubular locks. Information concerning the home-manufacture of skeleton keys, tension tools, and lockpicks is also provided. Happy pickings!



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

